# The 10 Greatest Guitarists



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

The 10 Greatest Guitarists
Here are pics of the 10 greatest guitarists picked by time magazine. How do they fit in your picking of the 10 best. Some, I never even heard of, but of course, I don't listen to punk.

Jimi Hendrix
Slash
B.B. King
Keith Richards
Eric Clapton
Jimmy Page
Chuck Berry
Les Paul
Yngwie Malsteem
Prince
Johnny Ramone

http://www.time.com/time/photogallery/0,29307,1916544_1921910,00.html


----------



## jimihendrix (Jun 27, 2009)

the link is dead...did time magazine really spell "jimi hendrix" as "jimmy"...???...

try this link...

http://www.time.com/time/photogallery/0,29307,1916544_1921910,00.html


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

jimihendrix said:


> the link is dead...did time magazine really spell "jimi hendrix" as "jimmy"...???...
> 
> try this link...
> 
> http://www.time.com/time/photogallery/0,29307,1916544_1921910,00.html


Thanks Jimi. No the mispell was a cut and paste I did from someone else's list and I didn't notice it until you "spelled" it out for me. 

Umh, Jimi, I wonder why you noticed that!:smile:


----------



## kw_guitarguy (Apr 29, 2008)

Wow...a list that includes Slash but not Brian May??? Come on....that's ridiculous.

There are some on that list that personally I wouldn't have listed..Yngwie for one...

Oh well, that's why these lists never make sense, it's one person's opinion.

~Andrew


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

Johnny Ramone????
Slash???
Prince???

Yet no Buddy Guy (even Hendrix liked him), Santana, Nugent, Johnny Winter, Jeff Beck, Albert King, Billy Gibbons, Pete Townsend, Satch, Vai, Eric Johnson, SRV, etc., etc....
I can't see there only being 10 in the best category to start with, but then, how do you quantify that...best....Maybe favorite, or most influentail, but best? It would also depend on taste too.


----------



## snacker (Jun 26, 2008)

here's my list - faves of mine because they are both innovative AND tasteful


1. Django Reinhardt
2. Nels Cline
3. Segovia
4. Steve Malkmus
5. Barney Kessel
6. Dick Dale
7. Frank Zappa
8. Ali Farka Toure
9. Tuck Andress
10. Les Paul


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

In no particular order:

Joscho Stephan
Rory Gallagher
Danny Gatton
Roy Buchanan
Pierre Bensusan
Tony Rice
Tony McManus
Joe Pass
Frank Zappa
Jimmy Page

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

These lists are sort of silly. I'd say at least five of the top ten in the original post wouldn't even make the top 100 in my list, and of course there are some significant omissions.

Johnny Ramone, but no Chet Atkins?

Prince but no Lenny Breau?


No Brian May? No David Gilmour?


Please.


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

I think a better list would be: Top 10 Contemporary Guitarist. A who's who of the right now. One of my favorites would be Doyle Bramhall II. I wish he would release a new solo album.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

FlipFlopFly said:


> The 10 Greatest Guitarists
> Here are pics of the 10 greatest guitarists picked by time magazine. How do they fit in your picking of the 10 best. Some, I never even heard of, but of course, I don't listen to punk.
> 
> Jimi Hendrix
> ...


What maniac put that list together at Time? Keith Richards? Malmsteen? Slash? All great guitarists but 10 best of all time? These lists, as put together at these magazines are just players picked out of the air by someone and there are just too many choices to ever come up with a difinitive list. It is all down to personal choice on these things. What one person may think is great is another person's standard fare. Johnny Ramone certainly does not belong on any top 10 list IMO. I have heard guys in bars that play better than Keith Richards. They don't look as cool as him but they play better. However, my personal list may very well have Prince on it. That man can really play a guitar. Far better than most people would ever imagine.


----------



## Rumble_b (Feb 14, 2006)

Milkman said:


> Johnny Ramone, but no Chet Atkins?


That was my exact thought!!! I know the list would be different for everyone, but really? Johnny Ramone?!?!? I like him but I would never but him on a top ten list.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

i have to agree with the general consensus here about including johnny ramone and slash. while i have enjoyed their work they def aren't worthy of top 10 status. i love glenn tipton's work, but i wouldn't put him in the top 10 of all time. same with kim thayall, ritchie blackmore or warren demartini or even tony iommi.

off the top of my head, in no particular order i would say these people deserve _consideration_:

hendrix
roy clark
srv
al dimeola
t-bone walker
albert king

these people, while popular, _*absolutely do not belong on the list*_:

eric clapton
pete townshend
keith richards
jimmy page
george harrison


----------



## Rugburn (Jan 14, 2009)

My picks in no special order:

Jimi Hendrix
Danny Gatton
Roy Buchanan
Les Paul
Carlos Montoya
Django Reinhardt
Joe Pass
Wes Montgomery
Jeff Beck
Chuck Berry

Honourable mention for Keith Richards. He took the Chuck Berry thing and squoze another 40 years of mileage out of it, on FIVE strings no less! I know a lot of players think of his sound as simple "meat and potatoes", but learn a few Stones' songs in their proper tuning and fingerings, then pass judgement.

Shawn


----------



## Scottone (Feb 10, 2006)

GuitarsCanada said:


> I have heard guys in bars that play better than Keith Richards. They don't look as cool as him but they play better.


But Keith came up with all those licks...that's what makes him a great player.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

wrong section...


----------



## Scottone (Feb 10, 2006)

cheezyridr said:


> these people, while popular, _*absolutely do not belong on the list*_:
> 
> eric clapton
> pete townshend
> ...


this group have players have arguably contributed more to rock guitar playing than anybody else out there...why would you exclude them?


----------



## Lemonhand (Oct 18, 2009)

I think these kinds of lists are fun because they generate a lot of discussion, but generally they focus too much on rock and blues players. A lot of people out there actually play jazz and classical guitar, not to mention the many other styles. Did anyone mention Scotty Moore - he's pretty influential.

Here's my list of guitarists that inspired me to pick up a guitar, not the greatest of all time.

1. Buddy Holly
2. The Beatles, because everyone but Ringo played guitar on their songs
3. Marty Willson-Piper and Peter Koppes (The Church)
4. Pete Townsend
5. Mark Knopfler
6. Paul Weller
7. The Edge
8. Peter Buck
9. Steve Connolly (from Paul Kelly and the Messengers)
10. Stuart Adamson (Big Country)


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Rumble_b said:


> That was my exact thought!!! I know the list would be different for everyone, but really? Johnny Ramone?!?!? I like him but I would never but him on a top ten list.


In my books Johnny Ramone would have a hard time making the top 100 list.


----------



## Nickelo (Apr 9, 2007)

I've always hated these lists. What defines best?

- Technique?
- Showmanship?
- Riff/Lick writing?
- # records sold?

The lists are always ridiculous and will never appease everyone. Personally, I always think some random person throws them together to try and cover some aspect of each genre, but generally missing a few.

By the way, for a top 10 list, did anyone else notice there were 11 entries?


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Top ten/twenty/hundred or whatever lists are moronic, but I don't mind sharing mine. Besides my previous, I'd add:

Mark Knopfler
Jeff Beck
Johnny Winter
Steve Morse
Leo Kottke
John McLaughlin
Lenny Breau
David Gilmore
Robert Fripp
Django Reinhardt

It's perhaps more interesting to know why certain guitarists are influential to a certain individual or personality, but that would take a lot of words here. Usually for me it has to do with a time and place in my life combined with an event, rite of passage, or memory, besides just being cool to my ears.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## kw_guitarguy (Apr 29, 2008)

Mooh, why no Brian May? Not trying to start a war, just curious...I have always viewed him as sort of the underdog with these lists, but some of his solos etc...are just amazing, both technically and sonically.

~Andrew


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

kw_guitarguy said:


> Mooh, why no Brian May? Not trying to start a war, just curious...I have always viewed him as sort of the underdog with these lists, but some of his solos etc...are just amazing, both technically and sonically.
> 
> ~Andrew


Hey, how have you been? Nice to hear from you.

I love Brian May. About on par with some others on my two lists, but I had to stop somewhere...LOL! I also never mentioned SRV or Hendrix or Martin Barre.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Archer (Aug 29, 2006)

I dont agree with lists of this kind PERIOD


----------



## I_cant_play (Jun 26, 2006)

In no particular order...

1. Paco de Lucia
2. Tomatito
3. Sabicas
4. Vicente Amigo
5. Mark Knopfler
6. Chet Atkins
7. Django Reinhardt
8. Miroslav Tadic
9. Vlatko Stefanovski
10. Lenny Breau


----------



## Overt1 (Aug 31, 2009)

where's tom delonge?

i don't know why people bother to publish "top 10 best guitarists" in the world. i mean, the wording of that is so misleading. it should be "top 10 best guitarists in the author's opinion" or "bob's 10 most favourite guitarists."

i'd be surprised if 5% of the guitarist population would agree with anyone's list.


----------



## happydude (Oct 15, 2007)

Nickelo said:


> I've always hated these lists. What defines best?
> 
> - Technique?
> - Showmanship?
> ...


That's the problem with these lists. 'Real' guitar players will include obscure, unknown (to the general public), talented musicians who have outstanding technique, tone, individuality, etc. but are not commercially successful. If your criteria of 'best guitarist' include commercial success Time's list is fine. Considering that you'd be hard pressed to find any electric player that hasn't at some point in time learned to play song(s) by the above mentioned players I think it's a good list.


----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

Must put in a word for Steve Howe.


----------



## Rugburn (Jan 14, 2009)

happydude said:


> That's the problem with these lists. 'Real' guitar players will include obscure, unknown (to the general public), talented musicians who have outstanding technique, tone, individuality, etc. but are not commercially successful. If your criteria of 'best guitarist' include commercial success Time's list is fine. Considering that you'd be hard pressed to find any electric player that hasn't at some point in time learned to play song(s) by the above mentioned players I think it's a good list.


Commercial success is one aspect, but I think some of these well known players have had such a broad influence that they cannot be ignored. I could probably make a different "Top Ten List" everyday of the week for months based on *my* personal tastes. The difference between Keith Richards and, say Mark Knophler, is the reach of his influence. There's little question that Knophler can play circles around Richards in one sense, but I'd bet he"d give Keith a glowing review of his riff mastery. Just as I would include The Beatles in ANY top ten of bands/groups, despite the fact that I don't really care to listen to them all that much.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

Scottone said:


> this group have players have arguably contributed more to rock guitar playing than anybody else out there...why would you exclude them?



well, keep in mind this is only my opinion, and i'm certainly no man of great importance. but... my reasons are thus:

*eric clapton* - certainly a good player, commercially successful. i think he is highly over-rated, and we are, after all talking top 10 of all time.

*pete townshend* - maybe i'm alone in this but i hear nothing he's done that hadn't been done before, or done better since. i think he's a wanker.

*keith richards* - same as above

*jimmy page* - a great player, no question. but also a known plagiarist. 
i would put him in a top 20 list though, just not the top 10

*george harrison* - vanilla is tasy, but bland. the beatles strength was in the sum. george was good but there are lots of others that were better, more innovative, more unique. i might put him in a top 50 list though. he was definitely the best musician in the band, but he wasn't the beatles any more than mcartney, who many people claim to be a great bassist. i've yet to have anyone explain that one with any credible argument.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

no mention of flamenco or classical guitarists? or did I miss some names?

It's a top 10 list eh... I'll put my name in there


----------



## Lemonhand (Oct 18, 2009)

I'm not so sure George was the best musician in the band - in the early days of recording he would drive George Martin nuts with his lack of...efficiency. I think Paul McCartney was the best musician - crazy bass lines, very whacky guitar leads, lead and backing vocals and so on. Plus he kept writing great songs after the Beatles folded, which can't be said for the others quite as much. Just my opinion!


----------



## Rugburn (Jan 14, 2009)

Budda said:


> no mention of flamenco or classical guitarists? or did I miss some names?
> 
> It's a top 10 list eh... I'll put my name in there


Carlos Montoya:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cv2F...37987E92&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=27


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EEPLNaUR8lw


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Mooh said:


> In no particular order:
> 
> Joscho Stephan
> Rory Gallagher
> ...


Mooh: No Chet Atkins or Roy Clark?


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

GuitarsCanada said:


> What maniac put that list together at Time? Keith Richards? Malmsteen? Slash? I have heard guys in bars that play better than Keith Richards. They don't look as cool as him but they play better.


Keith Richards looks cool? Perhaps you need glasses or you weren't wearing them the last time you looked at the guy. He looks like death warmed over.....twice; and burnt both times.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Budda said:


> no mention of flamenco or classical guitarists? or did I miss some names?
> 
> It's a top 10 list eh... I'll put my name in there


The article says "Electric-Guitar", so the Flamenco and Classical guitarists wouldn't be on the list.


----------



## ZenJenga (Nov 19, 2009)

this is impossible.

I can't do this no matter how hard I try. Too many good guitarists from way too many genres.


----------



## Duster (Dec 28, 2007)

It's a TIME top ten list. It's not like it was published by Guitarist Magazine or something.

The point of lists like this is to pick a musician from as many different genres as possible, so you "cover the bases". That makes the list at least marginally interesting to as many different readers as possible. It also allows you to "tip the hat" to the development of music over a long period of time and through a variety of phases. There's no objective measure applied, such as "top-earning" or "top-selling" guitarists of all time, so the point isn't really about picking the best 10 guitarists.

It's about starting a discussion. Which it clearly has. And the best way to start a discussion is by making sure that first, everyone on the list is well known, to everyone. And second, by making sure that your "genre" is covered.

Blues - King, Clapton
Rock - Berry, Richards, Page
Shred - Malmsteen
Jazz - Paul
Funk - Prince
Modern Rock - Slash

Slash is an interesting mention, as it speaks to the fragmentation of music today. Back in the 60s, 70s, 80s, everyone knew the big names, as per the list above. Today, there are probably lots of modern rock guitarists at least as good as Slash, but not everyone knows their names. Slash is one of the few almost universally recognized rock guitarists today. Hence, he makes the list. John Mayer may be more well known, but probably more for his teen-idol, Jennifer Anniston-hitting identity, as opposed to his awesome guitar playing. 

The only one on there that is actually right, both in making the list, as well as placement on the list, is Jimi. And I think we can all agree on that. 

--- D


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

FlipFlopFly said:


> Mooh: No Chet Atkins or Roy Clark?


Atkins? Same reason as for Brian May, there are just so many we could go on forever. I never really was a big Roy Clark fan...I dig him 'cause he's good, but not my tastes, particularly.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## I_cant_play (Jun 26, 2006)

Budda said:


> no mention of flamenco or classical guitarists? or did I miss some names?
> 
> It's a top 10 list eh... I'll put my name in there


Did you even read my list....  :smile:


----------



## Rugburn (Jan 14, 2009)

I_cant_play said:


> Did you even read my list....  :smile:



ICP, what are your feelings about Carlos Montoya? I love Paco De Lucia, Paco Pena, Sabicas, Nino Ricardo, Ramon Montoya etc, but Carlos seemed to be Flamenco's ambassador to the world, despite this apparantly angering traditionalists. I have some recordings of him that are just spectacular. I think some of the rather unkind words some of his fellow Flamenco maestros levelled at him were really unjustified. Paco Pena once described Django Reinhardt as a "two fingered fraud, who could be outplayed by the children in the village where I grew up", so what are you gonna do.


Shawn


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

__________


----------



## I_cant_play (Jun 26, 2006)

Rugburn said:


> ICP, what are your feelings about Carlos Montoya? I love Paco De Lucia, Paco Pena, Sabicas, Nino Ricardo, Ramon Montoya etc, but Carlos seemed to be Flamenco's ambassador to the world, despite this apparantly angering traditionalists. I have some recordings of him that are just spectacular. I think some of the rather unkind words some of his fellow Flamenco maestros levelled at him were really unjustified. Paco Pena once described Django Reinhardt as a "two fingered fraud, who could be outplayed by the children in the village where I grew up", so what are you gonna do.
> 
> 
> Shawn


I like Montoya. I think what he does is still 'traditional' flamenco despite the criticisms. Though, to debate this we would have to get into what defines flamenco etc. The truth is most of the greats in any genre it seem have been criticized by the traditionalists. For me personally, I've been listening to almost nothing but flamenco for the last few years or so but I am still relatively new to it so to me, having heard the "old" and the new flamenco, Montoya still sounds very very traditional to my ears. I can only imagine what those that criticize him thought of Paco, or Tomatito when they started incorporating jazz etc. Though notice that Paco always sticks to the flamenco "compas" even in his later works so to me that is still traditional flamenco with jazzier scales. Tomatito's work on the other hand varies: some albums he sticks to the traditional rhythms, some he does not (eg. "Spain" with Michel Camilo). Anyway, I mention this because the criticisms of Montoya (or most of these innovators) appear to stem from the fact that the traditionalists don't consider what they do "flamenco". However, most people define flamenco in relation to the "compas" or rhythm.

I have to say I'm very disappointed to hear the Pena quote. I just saw him live a few months ago and it was one of the best shows I've ever seen. But to criticize a fellow musician by calling him a "two fingered fraud" is low. Very very low. Especially considering he didn't exactly choose to use only two fingers.


----------



## Rugburn (Jan 14, 2009)

I_cant_play said:


> I like Montoya. I think what he does is still 'traditional' flamenco despite the criticisms. Though, to debate this we would have to get into what defines flamenco etc. The truth is most of the greats in any genre it seem have been criticized by the traditionalists. For me personally, I've been listening to almost nothing but flamenco for the last few years or so but I am still relatively new to it so to me, having heard the "old" and the new flamenco, Montoya still sounds very very traditional to my ears. I can only imagine what those that criticize him thought of Paco, or Tomatito when they started incorporating jazz etc. Though notice that Paco always sticks to the flamenco "compas" even in his later works so to me that is still traditional flamenco with jazzier scales. Tomatito's work on the other hand varies: some albums he sticks to the traditional rhythms, some he does not (eg. "Spain" with Michel Camilo). Anyway, I mention this because the criticisms of Montoya (or most of these innovators) appear to stem from the fact that the traditionalists don't consider what they do "flamenco". However, most people define flamenco in relation to the "compas" or rhythm.
> 
> I have to say I'm very disappointed to hear the Pena quote. I just saw him live a few months ago and it was one of the best shows I've ever seen. But to criticize a fellow musician by calling him a "two fingered fraud" is low. Very very low. Especially considering he didn't exactly choose to use only two fingers.


Thanks ICP

Paco Pena is a fantastic player, but like all too many of his Flamenco contemperaries, very harsh and divisive in his criticisms of other players. Perhaps it's just a "machismo" thing. I saw Paco De Lucia in 1992 at the Montreal Jazz Fest and that was amazing. He's a player who has a really open mind and loves to play with many other musicians.

Regards Shawn


----------



## I_cant_play (Jun 26, 2006)

Rugburn said:


> Thanks ICP
> 
> Paco Pena is a fantastic player, but like all too many of his Flamenco contemperaries, very harsh and divisive in his criticisms of other players. Perhaps it's just a "machismo" thing. I saw Paco De Lucia in 1992 at the Montreal Jazz Fest and that was amazing. He's a player who has a really open mind and loves to play with many other musicians.
> 
> Regards Shawn


I forgot to ask, what is ICP?

I am very jealous that you got to see PdL. I hope I get to see him at least once before he kicks the bucket. Somehow I don't think he'll be coming to Vancouver any time soon.

The funny thing is, while I listened to guitar players from the West I actually was starting to believe that something happens to a person when they make it big in their style that makes them extremely arrogant, something that no one can help. I saw all these guitarists that often make top 10 lists like this one play and it always seemed to me like they just enjoy hearing themselves (like the sound of their own voice so to speak). People like Steve Vai, Satch, Malmsteen etc... I don't mean to diss them as musicians but I always found it tiresome how they are all essentially the whole band in their groups. It seems like most of the other members are completely replacable because the lead guitar is basically playing solos all the time. Then I saw PdL with his groups and it was so refreshing to see someone that is every bit as technical and fast as the top shredders but that also genuinely seems to enjoy listening to other musicians. During much of their live performances he is just playing rhythm guitar and following the singers. I don't think I'll ever see the day when Satch or Vai play second fiddle to anyone...

btw sorry for sidetracking the thread everyone!


----------



## Rugburn (Jan 14, 2009)

I_cant_play said:


> I forgot to ask, what is ICP?
> !


"*I **C*an't *P*lay".....sorry, I'm lazy :smile:

PdL gets around just be patient, and yes sorry to hijack the thread kqoct


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

cheezyridr said:


> these people, while popular, _*absolutely do not belong on the list*_:
> 
> eric clapton
> pete townshend
> ...


...i tend to agree, and would add srv to this group, as well.

these guys are good to great to excellent, no question.

but, not among _the greatest_.

-dh


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

nkjanssen said:


> Those are all great guitarists, each in their own way. I could come up with several other lists of ten (eleven??) great guitarists. So, what's the point of the list? To make people mad that _their_ favourite isn't on it, I guess.


No, I just thought many might be interested in the article. That is all.:smile:


----------



## Jamesmann (Nov 26, 2009)

MY CHOICES FOR MORE MODERN ERA PLAYERS BASED ON CHOPS, ORIGINALITY AND INLUENCE IN INSPIRING PEOPLE TO PLAY

SRV
HENDRIX
CHET ATKINS
LES PAUL
VAN HALEN
BB KING
STEVE HOWE
LARRY CARLTON
SEGOVIA
PAGE/CLAPTON FOR SHEER INFLUENCE

It's not all about being a gun slinger, but rather reaching people with your playing and music, that's what it's all about but 10 players is a very unfair number, there are so many more as we all know.

Jim


----------



## Setneck (Nov 23, 2009)

*10 Axmen*

They may be 10 of the most widely known guitarists but they certainly are not the 10 greatest.
ALthough I've never seen him, many would consider Lenny Breau at the top.
I did see Jullian Bream however and my jaw litterly dropped.
Then there are the jazz greats, Wes Montgomery, Al Dimeola, Charlie Byrd, Django Reinhardt .

Then there are the shredders, Steve Vai, Satriani, Eric Johnson.

How could they ignore Chet Atkins & Jeff Beck?

I think Hendrix, Clapton & Page have had the most influence on generations of rock guitarists though.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Setneck said:


> They may be 10 of the most widely known guitarists but they certainly are not the 10 greatest.
> ALthough I've never seen him, many would consider Lenny Breau at the top.
> I did see Jullian Bream however and my jaw litterly dropped.
> Then there are the jazz greats, Wes Montgomery, Al Dimeola, Charlie Byrd, Django Reinhardt .
> ...


If you want some history and Lenny Breau click on the link below. He is very highly spoken of by other musicians as well.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-9SvTtaQLC4&NR=1


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

__________


----------



## EchoWD40 (Mar 16, 2007)

Whoever doesn't mention Tom Morello in their Top 10 are ignorant.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

TDeneka said:


> Whoever doesn't mention Tom Morello in their Top 10 are ignorant.





wikipedia said:


> He was featured as one of the guitarists in Rolling Stone's "The Top 20 New Guitarists" article and was ranked #26 on Rolling Stone's list of the "100 Greatest Guitarists of All Time"


no one ever agrees on this stuff. apparently, rolling stone reserves the right to disagree with itself kqoct


----------



## Thinline (Jan 17, 2007)

Where's Aaron Barrett, c'mon!


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

TDeneka said:


> Whoever doesn't mention Tom Morello in their Top 10 are ignorant.


...tom who?

9kkhhd

actually, i kind of feel that way about vince gill. no question in my mind that vince deserves a place among the all time greats.

-dh


----------



## bluesmostly (Feb 10, 2006)

these 'best' 'greatest' lists come up all the time in the arts and they can never be relevant because they attempt to apply an _objective _criteria ('best' for eg) to a _subjective _element (art). 

It works a bit better if a simple and restricted set of criteria are applied, like MOST POPULAR POP/ROCK GUITARIST (based on record sales). With this type of list you would get an accurate assesment but would end up having heated debates over what criteria should be used instead... and you would end up right back to the point of 'what is the point?" 

In the arts, top ten type lists are better off being presented under the heading of 'favourites' instead of 'best' or 'greatest', IMHO. 

having said that,... man there are some hackers (they are popular though) on that Time magazine list...


----------



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

I guess I'm lucky - my favourite guitarist (Jerry Garcia) is probably also the most recorded guitarist in history. Going on 15 years past his death and I can still find new stuff to listen to without much effort.

I really gotta get with the times...


----------



## tomyam (May 14, 2007)

they should have added andy timmons to their list...


----------



## Jamesmann (Nov 26, 2009)

TDeneka said:


> Whoever doesn't mention Tom Morello in their Top 10 are ignorant.


Morello is great but I think your comment is the ignorant part, these lists are really personal so there are no right, wrong or ignorant answers.

J


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

I was going to comment on the list, as well as some of the others posted....and then thought "whats the point?".

Unlikely to find 2 people agree on exactly the same 2 lists.

Although in fairness to Rolling Stone, at least they tried to treat all genre's equally...few posters in this thread have been able to do so, and I know I couldnt.


----------



## NIK0 (Dec 6, 2007)

Interesting list to say the least. Watching Stevie Ray Vaughn, I cannot imagine how he could have been left of this list...but then again I cannot imagine why so many other amazing players were left off???

Ah well...I wonder how much money was donated to the magazine to make up this list :smile:


----------



## Nohtanhoj (Jun 30, 2008)

1. Jimi Hendrix
2. Stevie Ray Vaughan
3. Eric Clapton
4. Chuck Berry
5. Jeff Beck
6. B.B. King
7. Eric Johnson
8. Buddy Guy
9. Les Paul
10. Eddie Van Halen
11. John Mayer (I included this because he was so close to eclipsing #10, but he's simply not old enough and has not had enough influence yet).


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

FlipFlopFly said:


> The article says *"Electric-Guitar", *so the Flamenco and Classical guitarists wouldn't be on the list.


Does it?...Where?.... 9kkhhd

Dave


----------



## Cdn_Cracker (Oct 7, 2006)

I am still shocked that SRV wasn't on the list. I saw him at Copps a couple months before his death and it blew me away. I picked up the guitar shortly after that.

My Top 10..

1 Stevie Ray Vaughan
2 Eric Clapton
3 Eric Johnson
4 Warren Haynes
5 Albert King
6 Duane Allman
7 Joe Satriani
8 Jimi Hendrix
9 Steve Howe
10 Jimmy Page

What about a thread on fav Canadian Guitarists?
(Jeff Healey, Neil Young, Alex Lifeson????)


----------



## Rugburn (Jan 14, 2009)

Nohtanhoj said:


> 10. Eddie Van Halen
> 11. John Mayer (I included this because he was so close to eclipsing #10, but he's simply not old enough and has not had enough influence yet).



Hmmmm. I've listened to my fair share of John Mayer, and though I'm not a fan, he can play. However, IMO he's got a pretty bad case of the "Stevies", like so many of his contemporaries. For me EVH is the only "shredder" I've ever really liked, but more than that he's influenced so many players for over 30 years. I just don't see Mayer in the same realm at all. IMHO his sound is nowhere near unique/original enough to be among these players. I'll give him a nod for keeping guitar oriented blues rock alive in a time when few others of his generation can. As other have said there's no right and wrong, but this feels wrong to *me*. Very wrong.....9kkhhd

Shawn :smile:


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

FlipFlopFly said:


> Keith Richards looks cool? Perhaps you need glasses or you weren't wearing them the last time you looked at the guy. He looks like death warmed over.....twice; and burnt both times.


Thats what makes him cool. 
I cant imagine what I'd have to do to myself to get that look. He's basically a pair of faded 25yr old worn out blue jeans with a heartbeat.
As harsh as he is, he's survived...the same cant be said of so many of his contemporaries. Any days he has left are simply a bonus.


----------



## Farbulous (Dec 8, 2009)

How about Robbie Robertson for a great Canadian guitarist?

Other (less obvious) suggestions for top 10, in no particular order:

Frank Zappa
Adrian Belew
Johnny Greenwood
B.B. King


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Man, I watched the *Derek Trucks* special on HDNET the other night and was completely blown away. Stupendous slide player.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

__________


----------



## nutter (Aug 29, 2009)

wow, no gilmour love. gotta love solos that are memorable and i can hum


----------



## NIK0 (Dec 6, 2007)

nutter said:


> wow, no gilmour love. gotta love solos that are memorable and i can hum


Couldn't agree more...he never really had that natural talent like the rest of the greats but he had an amazing talent in creating those lovely story telling solos! He deserves to be on the top 10 list no doubt!


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

__________


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

kw_guitarguy said:


> Mooh, why no Brian May? Not trying to start a war, just curious...I have always viewed him as sort of the underdog with these lists, but some of his solos etc...are just amazing, both technically and sonically.
> 
> ~Andrew


Another one that usually gets overlooked IMO is Gary Moore.


----------



## six-string (Oct 7, 2009)

these kind of top 10 lists are retarded.
as everyone has pointed out there are lots of great guitarists who are overlooked. music is such a subjective thing it is hard to say who is "best" at anything. its all a matter of what you listen to and what you like.
pick a style of music from jazz, r&b, blues, rock, reggae,country,classical, etc and then try to decide who's playing really defined that genre of music.

i remember something Winton Marsaylis said about Louis Armstrong:
"He played with no fear." 
basically Armstrong didn't give a damn if he missed a note here or there as long as he played the song with confidence and character. something people would remember.
that's the sign of a great musician.


----------



## Blueskidd96 (Aug 26, 2009)

What idiot would put Johnny Ramone on that?

People shouldn't be put on that list because they're famous! He is probably one the most overrated Guitarist to be on any "Greatest Guitarist" list!

People should most defiantly NOT judge Guitarists' greatness by their social status. Thats ridiculous! Anybody agree?


----------



## Cdn_Cracker (Oct 7, 2006)

nutter said:


> wow, no gilmour love. gotta love solos that are memorable and i can hum


Damn... how could I have missed that one.... can go back and add an 11th?


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

greco said:


> Does it?...Where?.... 9kkhhd
> 
> Dave


Right at the top Davie boy, right at the top.:smile:


----------

